# fiat ducato whith tabart a class motor home



## 99667 (Jun 14, 2006)

is their eny one can help me with a bit of advice i have just 
bought this motor home and i have nearly sust out all the problems
exept the truma 3002 heater when i turn the dile on the wall
the blower on the back of the heater works but i can not get the
heater to ignite eny sugestons eny one


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

The 3002 is this the box shaped one. Brown in colour? 

It has a rotary switch and an ignition push button. 

Turn the control to 1 or 2 hold down , it will be about 12 mm below the top of the heater when depressed, push the ignition several times look through the front panel bottom right hand side and you will see the sparks. Once lit hold until thermo couple is hot and release at this stage the main burner should ingite. Small pilot light is lit first. Turn rotary control to 5 and max heat should be given. 

If the switch on the wall is a small brown rectangle with a red switch and rotary control that is fan only. Either fan on manual or automatic dependant on switch and control position. 

This might be of some use or not the correct heater.


----------

